# I need 13 points transferred to me!



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi - My parents have decided to join us for our DVC vacation for May, 2012. We have been doing this trip every two or three years for 18 years and this is the first time that I have decided to join us. I saved aside enough points for them to stay in a studio and today I tried to make a reservation for them in a studio and 2 days are not available.

As a result, I need a 1 BR because there is availability in the 1BRs for the right times. 

[Edited - What's the easiest way to add a few points?]  
[DeniseM Moderator]

elaine


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 5, 2012)

I would purchase them directly from DVC.  I think you can purchase up to 25 at $15 pp.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

AnnaS said:


> I would purchase them directly from DVC.  I think you can purchase up to 25 at $15 pp.



That is good to know. I thought that the limit was 10!

elaine


----------



## sweetdana (Mar 19, 2012)

It is 24 points, but only available at  7 month window.  No 11 month priority.


----------



## imdagr8st (Apr 15, 2012)

[I'm sorry but points may not be offered, bought, or sold in the forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

